
Stock markets are headed for a 40% plunge, says economist who predicted crisis - hhs
https://theweek.com/speedreads-amp/899110/stock-markets-are-headed-40-percent-plunge-says-economist-who-predicted-financial-crisis
======
simonblack
40% is very likely an optimistic estimate. 60% is probably more like it,
unless global production can get back to normal very quickly.

